# Cheating husband



## FresnoDuke (Aug 10, 2016)

So it was my first night driving. I get a ping to pick a guy up and I sat there for about 5 min waiting for him. He finally get in and the first thing to pop out of his mouth is and I said "nice to meet you" and he said "Oh yeah. What's up" then continued "so this chick is sucking my tongue all night and I drive her home in her car. Thinking I'm going to hook up with here she says 'let's go back to your place' and all I was thinking was 'I can't bring her back to my place, I have my wife and kids at home' on top of it. I left my ring in my brother-in-laws car." And I said "you went out to cheat on your wife with her brother?" And he explained "no. My wife has a twin sister and he married her sister"

So for my first night I thought to myself "I think I'm going to start a blog on what happens with Uber because this crap is nuts." Lol


----------



## tamalama (Nov 21, 2015)

Sick ##ucks. That is disgusting.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Surely he is working on an arrangement with the twin sister's husband! Who would settle for ordinary cheating when you can have that experience?


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

You should probably grow to expect it, I have picked up obvious drug dealers, prostitutes, and one time a serial killer over the years of driving a cab and for UBer/Lyft. Cheating spouses are terrible for the other spouse and usually scum overall, but it happens all the time.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Yeah, get used to it. I've also picked up cheating spouses on "business" trips.
Pax1 and Pax2 in backseat.
Pax1 phone rings
Pax1: "Hi Honey, meeting went well, I'm in an Uber going back to the hotel to get some rest. How are the kids, blah blah blah..."
We were just at HIS hotel, and now we're off to a resort with Pax2.
Pax2 now on phone: "Hi mom, conference is done, and I missed my flight, so I think I'll just spend a night here and fly back tomorrow morning."
Then the smooching starts in the back seat.

Gotta love L.A.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Receive call to address of politician. Politician comes out of house, gets into cab, gives address, tells me that we are picking up someone there then proceeding to another address. Go to first address; stop. Politician gets out, goes into building, a little over five minutes later emerges with female much younger than he who is wearing a dress that is almost on. Politician gives next address. Go to next address. Stop. Politician pays, tips, gets out with female. I leave. 

One hour later, I find myself in Politician's neighbourhood, again. I receive a call from the dispatcher to the Politician's address. Out comes Politician's wife. She gets in, gives address, tells me that we are picking up someone then going to another address. I drive to requested address. As we approach, politician points to male much younger than she and remarks that he is outside waiting. Wife adds "If he can run around with floozies half his age, why can't I run around with some guy half mine?" I stop cab, young man approaches, gets in, wife-of-politician gives new address, I drive there. Stop. Wife pays, tips, she and young man get out.

Wife is in "I would not say 'no' " category; at least she was, then. As this was some years back, I would expect that I would say "no", now.


----------



## Nenee (Jul 19, 2016)

DocT said:


> Yeah, get used to it. I've also picked up cheating spouses on "business" trips.
> Pax1 and Pax2 in backseat.
> Pax1 phone rings
> Pax1: "Hi Honey, meeting went well, I'm in an Uber going back to the hotel to get some rest. How are the kids, blah blah blah..."
> ...


Deja-vu! Sounds just like my pax. Except that in my case pax 2 did not have to check in. Instead we had to drive n listen to all the bullshit he told the wife. How was little league? What did u have for dinner? Did ur mom pick up the kids??? Yeah I'm in the Uber now, meeting w the marketing people for a late dinner n drinks ....He went on n on for 15 mins!!! After he finally hung up he asked if I wanted to join them n go to the strip club with them!


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

One time I picked up this group of people celebrating a guy's birthday at a strip club. The guy whose birthday it was was getting a lecture on hiding the evidence from his wife from the lesbian with them. In conversations like that I mind my business and stick to driving, but it was hard to keep from laughing.


----------



## Nenee (Jul 19, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> One time I picked up this group of people celebrating a guy's birthday at a strip club. The guy whose birthday it was was getting a lecture on hiding the evidence from his wife from the lesbian with them. In conversations like that I mind my business and stick to driving, but it was hard to keep from laughing.


Love it!!! Sometimes the conversations are just wayyyyy to juicy not to listen in .

I once picked up these two middle aged guys in suits...uptight as could be lol .. I had to bite my tongue as I listened to his stories of rejection on match.com ... thinking back, I should have given him some tips before I dropped them both off at the Fountainblue looking like that


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*"You are the father" ! Where is Maury Povich when you need him.*


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Oooh nights can be freaky. and I quote," Your hair........" as my PAX obvioulsly longed for his my little pony doll my hair wasn't it. So after asking nicely , I had to ask twicely. Be careful at night.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

Cant stand cheaters, how can you do that to your partner and go and kiss them when you see them, ****ing cowards **** you.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

What happens in an Uber.......stays in an Uber......I am laughing after 12 years I would actually surprise you guys with what I have witnessed or overheard


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

We are the fly on the wall.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Receive call to address of politician. Politician comes out of house, gets into cab, gives address, tells me that we are picking up someone there then proceeding to another address. Go to first address; stop. Politician gets out, goes into building, a little over five minutes later emerges with female much younger than he who is wearing a dress that is almost on. Politician gives next address. Go to next address. Stop. Politician pays, tips, gets out with female. I leave.
> 
> One hour later, I find myself in Politician's neighbourhood, again. I receive a call from the dispatcher to the Politician's address. Out comes Politician's wife. She gets in, gives address, tells me that we are picking up someone then going to another address. I drive to requested address. As we approach, politician points to male much younger than she and remarks that he is outside waiting. Wife adds "If he can run around with floozies half his age, why can't I run around with some guy half mine?" I stop cab, young man approaches, gets in, wife-of-politician gives new address, I drive there. Stop. Wife pays, tips, she and young man get out.
> 
> Wife is in "I would not say 'no' " category; at least she was, then. As this was some years back, I would expect that I would say "no", now.


Coming soon: new multi-stop, multi-pax service: UberPol


----------

